# Review: Wild Bill Full Can 25m/82ft Shoot



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for viewing

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice distance shot







! id be worried about ricocheting into my cars' windows . you looked very natural doing the shot, a long ways from your early vids . thanks for the vid and review .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Fine shooting! I agree with Imperial, my car would be way away. I am subject to a "crap shot" at any time.

Thanks for posting

Thomas


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot. Looked smooth!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

nice going buddy. You're getting pretty good with those slingshot contraptions, man. Keep it up, and keep posting those videos.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shot, great looking slingshot as well! Part two... a tail light?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thumbs up Duck! That fork looks comfy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shot indeed!!! In order to make that shot, I will need probably 3 or 4 rounds







And you're right: full cans RULE!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A confident man has little fear see's no boudaries. The car was never in danger, right? Great video and your shooting is outstanding. Things just keep getting better and better. Thanks for sharing LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys... I wanted to shoot farther away, but that spot wont allow me to do so due to a pile of rubbish behind me.

Sorry guys, I dont see a car in that vid, nor during my shot... nuth,n but can









Thanks again for watching and comments

LGD


----------

